# Premier League 2014/2015: date, calendario, partite, classifiche.



## admin (18 Giugno 2014)

Sono già stati comunicati i calendari della Premier League 2014/2015. Si ripartirà il 16 Agosto 2014, dal Manchester City campione d'Inghilterra.

Il primo big match si vedrà già alla seconda giornata: Manchester City - Liverpool in programma il 23 Agosto 2014. L'avvio più soft lo avrà il Manchester United di Van Gaal: nessuno scontro diretto fino al mese di Ottobre, quando ad Old Trafford arriverà il Chelsea di Josè Mourinho.


Di seguito il calendario completo. A seguire, commenti, discussioni, sulla Premier League 2014/2015


16 August 2014 
Arsenal v Crystal Palace 
Burnley v Chelsea 
Leicester City v Everton 
Liverpool v Southampton 
Manchester United v Swansea City 
Newcastle United v Manchester City 
Queens Park Rangers v Hull City 
Stoke City v Aston Villa 
West Bromwich Albion v Sunderland 
West Ham United v Tottenham Hotspur

23 August 2014 
Aston Villa v Newcastle United 
Chelsea v Leicester City 
Crystal Palace v West Ham United 
Everton v Arsenal 
Hull City v Stoke City 
Manchester City v Liverpool 
Southampton v West Bromwich Albion 
Sunderland v Manchester United 
Swansea City v Burnley 
Tottenham Hotspur v Queens Park Rangers


30 August 2014 
Aston Villa v Hull City 
Burnley v Manchester United 
Everton v Chelsea 
Leicester City v Arsenal 
Manchester City v Stoke City 
Newcastle United v Crystal Palace 
Queens Park Rangers v Sunderland 
Swansea City v West Bromwich Albion 
Tottenham Hotspur v Liverpool 
West Ham United v Southampton


13 September 2014 
Arsenal v Manchester City 
Chelsea v Swansea City 
Crystal Palace v Burnley 
Hull City v West Ham United 
Liverpool v Aston Villa 
Manchester United v Queens Park Rangers 
Southampton v Newcastle United 
Stoke City v Leicester City 
Sunderland v Tottenham Hotspur 
West Bromwich Albion v Everton



20 September 2014 
Aston Villa v Arsenal 
Burnley v Sunderland 
Everton v Crystal Palace 
Leicester City v Manchester United 
Manchester City v Chelsea 
Newcastle United v Hull City 
Queens Park Rangers v Stoke City 
Swansea City v Southampton 
Tottenham Hotspur v West Bromwich 
Albion West Ham United v Liverpool



27 September 2014 
Arsenal v Tottenham Hotspur 
Chelsea v Aston Villa 
Crystal Palace v Leicester City 
Hull City v Manchester City 
Liverpool v Everton 
Manchester United v West Ham United 
Southampton v Queens Park Rangers 
Stoke City v Newcastle United 
Sunderland v Swansea City 
West Bromwich Albion v Burnley



4 October 2014 
Aston Villa v Manchester City 
Chelsea v Arsenal 
Hull City v Crystal Palace 
Leicester City v Burnley 
Liverpool v West Bromwich Albion 
Manchester United v Everton 
Sunderland v Stoke City 
Swansea City v Newcastle United 
Tottenham Hotspur v Southampton 
West Ham United v Queens Park Rangers



18 October 2014 
Arsenal v Hull City 
Burnley v West Ham United 
Crystal Palace v Chelsea 
Everton v Aston Villa 
Manchester City v Tottenham Hotspur 
Newcastle United v Leicester City 
Queens Park Rangers v Liverpool 
Southampton v Sunderland 
Stoke City v Swansea City 
West Bromwich Albion v Manchester United


25 October 2014 
Burnley v Everton 
Liverpool v Hull City 
Manchester United v Chelsea 
Queens Park Rangers v Aston Villa 
Southampton v Stoke City 
Sunderland v Arsenal 
Swansea City v Leicester City 
Tottenham Hotspur v Newcastle United 
West Bromwich Albion v Crystal Palace 
West Ham United v Manchester City


1 November 2014 
Arsenal v Burnley 
Aston Villa v Tottenham Hotspur 
Chelsea v Queens Park Rangers 
Crystal Palace v Sunderland 
Everton v Swansea City 
Hull City v Southampton 
Leicester City v West Bromwich Albion 
Manchester City v Manchester United 
Newcastle United v Liverpool 
Stoke City v West Ham United


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2014)

8 November 2014 
Burnley v Hull City 
Liverpool v Chelsea 
Manchester United v Crystal Palace 
Queens Park Rangers v Manchester City 
Southampton v Leicester City 
Sunderland v Everton 
Swansea City v Arsenal 
Tottenham Hotspur v Stoke City 
West Bromwich Albion v Newcastle United 
West Ham United v Aston Villa
22 November 2014 
Arsenal v Manchester United 
Aston Villa v Southampton 
Chelsea v West Bromwich Albion 
Crystal Palace v Liverpool 
Everton v West Ham United 
Hull City v Tottenham Hotspur 
Leicester City v Sunderland 
Manchester City v Swansea City 
Newcastle United v Queens Park Rangers 
Stoke City v Burnley
29 November 2014 
Burnley v Aston Villa 
Liverpool v Stoke City 
Manchester United v Hull City 
Queens Park Rangers v Leicester City 
Southampton v Manchester City 
Sunderland v Chelsea 
Swansea City v Crystal Palace 
Tottenham Hotspur v Everton 
West Bromwich Albion v Arsenal 
West Ham United v Newcastle United
2 December 2014 
Arsenal v Southampton, 7.45pm 
Burnley v Newcastle United, 7.45pm 
Crystal Palace v Aston Villa, 8pm 
Leicester City v Liverpool, 7.45pm 
Manchester United v Stoke City, 7.45pm 
Swansea City v Queens Park Rangers, 7.45pm 
West Bromwich Albion v West Ham United, 8pm
3 December 2014 
Chelsea v Tottenham Hotspur, 7.45pm 
Everton v Hull City, 7.45pm 
Sunderland v Manchester City, 7.45pm
6 December 2014 
Aston Villa v Leicester City 
Hull City v West Bromwich Albion 
Liverpool v Sunderland 
Manchester City v Everton 
Newcastle United v Chelsea 
Queens Park Rangers v Burnley 
Southampton v Manchester United 
Stoke City v Arsenal 
Tottenham Hotspur v Crystal Palace 
West Ham United v Swansea City
13 December 2014 
Arsenal v Newcastle United 
Burnley v Southampton 
Chelsea v Hull City 
Crystal Palace v Stoke City 
Everton v Queens Park Rangers 
Leicester City v Manchester City 
Manchester United v Liverpool 
Sunderland v West Ham United 
Swansea City v Tottenham Hotspur 
West Bromwich Albion v Aston Villa
20 December 2014 
Aston Villa v Manchester United 
Hull City v Swansea City 
Liverpool v Arsenal 
Manchester City v Crystal Palace 
Newcastle United v Sunderland 
Queens Park Rangers v West Bromwich Albion 
Southampton v Everton 
Stoke City v Chelsea 
Tottenham Hotspur v Burnley 
West Ham United v Leicester City

26 December 2014
Arsenal v Queens Park Rangers
Burnley v Liverpool
Chelsea v West Ham United
Crystal Palace v Southampton
Everton v Stoke City
Leicester City v Tottenham Hotspur
Manchester United v Newcastle United
Sunderland v Hull City
Swansea City v Aston Villa
West Bromwich Albion v Manchester City

28 December 2014
Aston Villa v Sunderland
Hull City v Leicester City
Liverpool v Swansea City
Manchester City v Burnley
Newcastle United v Everton
Queens Park Rangers v Crystal Palace
Southampton v Chelsea
Stoke City v West Bromwich Albion
Tottenham Hotspur v Manchester United
West Ham United v Arsenal

1 January 2015
Aston Villa v Crystal Palace
Hull City v Everton
Liverpool v Leicester City
Manchester City v Sunderland
Newcastle United v Burnley
Queens Park Rangers v Swansea City
Southampton v Arsenal
Stoke City v Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur v Chelsea
West Ham United v West Bromwich Albion

10 January 2015
Arsenal v Stoke City
Burnley v Queens Park Rangers
Chelsea v Newcastle United
Crystal Palace v Tottenham Hotspur
Everton v Manchester City
Leicester City v Aston Villa
Manchester United v Southampton
Sunderland v Liverpool
Swansea City v West Ham United
West Bromwich Albion v Hull City

17 January 2015
Aston Villa v Liverpool
Burnley v Crystal Palace
Everton v West Bromwich Albion
Leicester City v Stoke City
Manchester City v Arsenal
Newcastle United v Southampton
Queens Park Rangers v Manchester United
Swansea City v Chelsea
Tottenham Hotspur v Sunderland
West Ham United v Hull City


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2014)

31 January 2015
Arsenal v Aston Villa
Chelsea v Manchester City
Crystal Palace v Everton
Hull City v Newcastle United
Liverpool v West Ham United
Manchester United v Leicester City
Southampton v Swansea City
Stoke City v Queens Park Rangers
Sunderland v Burnley
West Bromwich Albion v Tottenham Hotspur

7 February 2015
Aston Villa v Chelsea
Burnley v West Bromwich Albion
Everton v Liverpool
Leicester City v Crystal Palace
Manchester City v Hull City
Newcastle United v Stoke City
Queens Park Rangers v Southampton
Swansea City v Sunderland
Tottenham Hotspur v Arsenal
West Ham United v Manchester United

10 February 2015
Arsenal v Leicester City, 7.45pm
Crystal Palace v Newcastle United, 8pm
Hull City v Aston Villa, 7.45pm
Liverpool v Tottenham Hotspur, 8pm
Manchester United v Burnley, 7.45pm
Southampton v West Ham United, 7.45pm
West Bromwich Albion v Swansea City, 8pm

11 February 2015
Chelsea v Everton, 7.45pm
Stoke City v Manchester City, 7.45pm
Sunderland v Queens Park Rangers, 7.45pm

21 February 2015
Aston Villa v Stoke City
Chelsea v Burnley
Crystal Palace v Arsenal
Everton v Leicester City
Hull City v Queens Park Rangers
Manchester City v Newcastle United
Southampton v Liverpool
Sunderland v West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City v Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur v West Ham United

28 February 2015
Arsenal v Everton
Burnley v Swansea City
Leicester City v Chelsea
Liverpool v Manchester City
Manchester United v Sunderland
Newcastle United v Aston Villa
Queens Park Rangers v Tottenham Hotspur
Stoke City v Hull City
West Bromwich Albion v Southampton
West Ham United v Crystal Palace

3 March 2015
Aston Villa v West Bromwich Albion, 7.45pm
Hull City v Sunderland, 7.45pm
Liverpool v Burnley, 8pm
Queens Park Rangers v Arsenal, 7.45pm
Southampton v Crystal Palace, 7.45pm
West Ham United v Chelsea, 7.45pm

4 March 2015
Manchester City v Leicester City, 7.45pm
Newcastle United v Manchester United, 7.45pm
Stoke City v Everton, 7.45pm
Tottenham Hotspur v Swansea City, 7.45pm

14 March 2015
Arsenal v West Ham United
Burnley v Manchester City
Chelsea v Southampton
Crystal Palace v Queens Park Rangers
Everton v Newcastle United
Leicester City v Hull City
Manchester United v Tottenham Hotspur
Sunderland v Aston Villa
Swansea City v Liverpool
West Bromwich Albion v Stoke City

21 March 2015
Aston Villa v Swansea City
Hull City v Chelsea
Liverpool v Manchester United
Manchester City v West Bromwich Albion
Newcastle United v Arsenal
Queens Park Rangers v Everton
Southampton v Burnley
Stoke City v Crystal Palace
Tottenham Hotspur v Leicester City
West Ham United v Sunderland

4 April 2015
Arsenal v Liverpool
Burnley v Tottenham Hotspur
Chelsea v Stoke City
Crystal Palace v Manchester City
Everton v Southampton
Leicester City v West Ham United
Manchester United v Aston Villa
Sunderland v Newcastle United
Swansea City v Hull City
West Bromwich Albion v Queens Park Rangers

11 April 2015
Burnley v Arsenal
Liverpool v Newcastle United
Manchester United v Manchester City
Queens Park Rangers v Chelsea
Southampton v Hull City
Sunderland v Crystal Palace
Swansea City v Everton
Tottenham Hotspur v Aston Villa
West Bromwich Albion v Leicester City
West Ham United v Stoke City

18 April 2015
Arsenal v Sunderland
Aston Villa v Queens Park Rangers
Chelsea v Manchester United
Crystal Palace v West Bromwich Albion
Everton v Burnley
Hull City v Liverpool
Leicester City v Swansea City
Manchester City v West Ham United
Newcastle United v Tottenham Hotspur
Stoke City v Southampton

25 April 2015
Arsenal v Chelsea
Burnley v Leicester City
Crystal Palace v Hull City
Everton v Manchester United
Manchester City v Aston Villa
Newcastle United v Swansea City
Queens Park Rangers v West Ham United
Southampton v Tottenham Hotspur
Stoke City v Sunderland
West Bromwich Albion v Liverpool

2 May 2015
Aston Villa v Everton
Chelsea v Crystal Palace
Hull City v Arsenal
Leicester City v Newcastle United
Liverpool v Queens Park Rangers
Manchester United v West Bromwich Albion
Sunderland v Southampton
Swansea City v Stoke City
Tottenham Hotspur v Manchester City
West Ham United v Burnley

9 May 2015
Arsenal v Swansea City
Aston Villa v West Ham United
Chelsea v Liverpool
Crystal Palace v Manchester United
Everton v Sunderland
Hull City v Burnley
Leicester City v Southampton
Manchester City v Queens Park Rangers
Newcastle United v West Bromwich Albion
Stoke City v Tottenham Hotspur

16 May 2015
Burnley v Stoke City
Liverpool v Crystal Palace
Manchester United v Arsenal
Queens Park Rangers v Newcastle United
Southampton v Aston Villa
Sunderland v Leicester City
Swansea City v Manchester City
Tottenham Hotspur v Hull City
West Bromwich Albion v Chelsea
West Ham United v Everton

24 May 2015
Arsenal v West Bromwich Albion
Aston Villa v Burnley
Chelsea v Sunderland
Crystal Palace v Swansea City
Everton v Tottenham Hotspur
Hull City v Manchester United
Leicester City v Queens Park Rangers
Manchester City v Southampton
Newcastle United v West Ham United
Stoke City v Liverpool


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Giugno 2014)

Terzultima Chelsea-Liverpool!
penultima Manchester-Arsenal!


----------



## Frikez (15 Agosto 2014)

Finalmente si riparte 

Domani alle 13.45 la prima del nuovo United targato Van Gaal contro lo Swansea, ovviamente in diretta su Fox Sports


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Finalmente si riparte
> 
> Domani alle 13.45 la prima del nuovo United targato Van Gaal contro lo Swansea, ovviamente in diretta su Fox Sports



Temo proprio che quest'anno le uniche soddisfazioni me le darà lo United purtroppo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Agosto 2014)

Prima giornata dire abbastanza tranquilla. Tutte le big potrebbero partire bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Agosto 2014)

Il Manchester ricomincia da dove era rimasto, sta perdendo al momento 1-0 contro lo Swansea.

1-1 Rooney in rovesciata.


----------



## Frikez (16 Agosto 2014)

Per quanto Van Gaal sia un genio con questa squadra non può fare miracoli, hanno problemi strutturali evidenti più una marea di cessi in rosa.
O gli comprano un paio di giocatori, un centrale e un centrocampista di livello, o farà la fine di Moyes.


----------



## Milo (16 Agosto 2014)

di nuovo sotto 2-1


----------



## Schism75 (16 Agosto 2014)

l'ha persa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2014)

Shaw ed Herrera non bastano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Agosto 2014)

0 punti per lo United in casa cominciano bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Per quanto Van Gaal sia un genio con questa squadra non può fare miracoli, hanno problemi strutturali evidenti più una marea di cessi in rosa.
> O gli comprano un paio di giocatori, un centrale e un centrocampista di livello, o farà la fine di Moyes.



Infatti è una rosa costruita malino, per giunta buttando un sacco di soldi dalla finestra. Alla fine il migliore tra tutti questi strapagati mi è sembrato Januzaj, e mi dispiace per Lingard, speriamo non sia nulla.

C'è da dire che giocare con o senza Van Persie cambia tutto.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2014)

*Manchester United KO al debutto in Premier League contro lo Swansea. All'Old Trafford, finisce 1-2.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Agosto 2014)

Non me l'aspettavo questo inizio per il Manchester, ma era assurdo pensare che sarebbe tornato subito il Manchester ammazzatutti di Ferguson.


----------



## S T B (16 Agosto 2014)

anche con 2-3 giocatori in uscita dallo United si potrebbe pensare ad un buon Milan. Da noi quelli lì ci farebbero passare da squadra scarsa a buona squadra. Leggevo su internet la lista dei partenti che Van Gaal ha mandato in tribuna e avevo i brividi... è come buttare montagne di cibo nella spazzatura. Mentre leggevo quei nomi avevo la bava alla bocca... per loro invece sono scarti.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2014)

S T B ha scritto:


> anche con 2-3 giocatori in uscita dallo United si potrebbe pensare ad un buon Milan. Da noi quelli lì ci farebbero passare da squadra scarsa a buona squadra. Leggevo su internet la lista dei partenti che Van Gaal ha mandato in tribuna e avevo i brividi... è come buttare montagne di cibo nella spazzatura. Mentre leggevo quei nomi avevo la bava alla bocca... per loro invece sono scarti.



Mi faresti un nome ? Perchè se intendi roba tipo Fellaini e Nani io non li vorrei mai nella vita manco in serie B.


----------



## Frikez (16 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi faresti un nome ? Perchè se intendi roba tipo Fellaini e Nani io non li vorrei mai nella vita manco in serie B.



Kagava  Così facciamo il boom di magliette in Jappo e diventiamo la prima potenza al mondo


----------



## S T B (17 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi faresti un nome ? Perchè se intendi roba tipo Fellaini e Nani io non li vorrei mai nella vita manco in serie B.



ahahahah ho scritto una cavolata enorme...


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Agosto 2014)

Lo United ha bisogno di tempo, i miracoli non esistono. Credo che in questa stagione potranno ambire "soltanto" ad un ritorno in Champions League.


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Agosto 2014)

Scusate ma Van Gaal che ha dimostrato nella sua carriera?Non lo conosco come allenatore,non so...Forse ha pure vinto tutto come niente...Ma che ha dimostrato?E' una domanda tranquilla da uno che non lo conosce.


----------



## danyaj87 (17 Agosto 2014)

Ha vinto e pure tanto, con Ajax Real etc. ha fatto bene ha perso solo la prima partita, d'altronde chiunque messo a confronto con Ferguson nel MU perde il confronto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2014)

L'arsenal sotto 2-0 nel primo tempo contro l'Everton.


----------



## Frikez (23 Agosto 2014)

Pagherei di tasca mia per avere un terzino come Coleman in rosa


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Pagherei di tasca mia per avere un terzino come Coleman in rosa



Beh se Coleman è dello stesso avviso può venire tranquillamente.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2014)

Giroud 3 mesi fuori, eccalà 

Ogni anno è sempre la solita storia.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Giroud 3 mesi fuori, eccalà
> 
> Ogni anno è sempre la solita storia.



Potevano prendersi Balotelli. Gli sta bene.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2014)

Lo United sta giocando con Van Persie, Mata, Di Maria, Rooney, Young e Valencia contemporaneamente in campo. E non ha creato una sola palla gol in 42 minuti.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Lo United sta giocando con Van Persie, Mata, Di Maria, Rooney, Young e Valencia contemporaneamente in campo. E non ha creato una sola palla gol in 42 minuti.


E soprattutto, la loro difesa sta facendo di tutto per prendere gol


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Lo United sta giocando con Van Persie, Mata, Di Maria, Rooney, Young e Valencia contemporaneamente in campo. E non ha creato una sola palla gol in 42 minuti.



Per ora è squadra senza capo né coda. Con reparti scollegati. Vediamo cosa si inventa van Gaal una volta chiuso il mercato.

A fine primo tempo era al 32%


----------



## Doctore (30 Agosto 2014)

come gioca male il manch utd...Il milan di allegri a confronto sembra il real madrid


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

United penoso  porta a casa 1 punticino  2/9


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2014)

*Finale: Burnley - Manchester United 0-0*


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2014)

185 milioni hanno speso.....


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> *Finale: Burnley - Manchester United 0-0*



2 punti in 3 partite. Direi che sono già ampiamente fuori dalla lotta per il titolo...


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2014)

Cioè non hanno vinto neanche oggi? assurdo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2014)

Devono avere pazienza, ok Moyes ma neanche Van Gaal è buono? Su. È una squadra nuova, con un nuovo allenatore, nuovi giocatori, un nuovo modulo. Ci vuole tempo, il potenziale noi lo immaginiamo concretizzato ma non sarà così facile.


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> 2 punti in 3 partite. Direi che sono già ampiamente fuori dalla lotta per il titolo...



Non lo sono mai stati, puntano a tornare in Europa quest'anno


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Devono avere pazienza, ok Moyes ma neanche Van Gaal è buono? Su. È una squadra nuova, con un nuovo allenatore, nuovi giocatori, un nuovo modulo. Ci vuole tempo, il potenziale noi lo immaginiamo concretizzato ma non sarà così facile.



Più che altro i nuovi non ci sono ancora per infortuni vari e scarsa condizione (vedi Di Maria)


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Devono avere pazienza, ok Moyes ma neanche Van Gaal è buono? Su. È una squadra nuova, con un nuovo allenatore, nuovi giocatori, un nuovo modulo. Ci vuole tempo, il potenziale noi lo immaginiamo concretizzato ma non sarà così facile.



Nuovi giocatori, che per ora neanche ci sono. Su 5 acquisti, oggi era disponibile solo Di Maria.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Nuovi giocatori, che per ora neanche ci sono. Su 5 acquisti, oggi era disponibile solo Di Maria.



Gli ultimi 20 munti quando è uscito Di Maria giocavano con gli stessi dell'anno scorso, solo Blackett in più.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2014)

Il discorso era più in generale, non specificamente sulle partite giocate. Per quanto riguarda le partite certamente nuovo è il mister e il suo modo di giocare, radicalmente diverso dall'anno passato.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2014)

Rispetto all'Olanda di Van Gaal, nello United manca qualità nel palleggio. 

Gli orange avevano Sneijder e Wijnaldum a centrocampo, e Blind sull'esterno: gente che imposta la manovra e fa partire l'azione. Oggi lo United giocava con esterni Young e Valencia, due vere ali, non due palleggiatori, e Fletcher in mezzo, non proprio un regista. Il risultato è che la palla faticava ad arrivare alle mezzepunte.

E' un modo di giocare che richiede caratteristiche precise oltre a intelligenza tattica e freschezza atletica, un calcio totale che può essere messo in pratica da giocatori adatti.

La prima cosa a mandarmi fuori di testa è il far partire Rooney da lontano. E che cavolo. Che manovra vuoi avere con Wayne trequartista? O lo metti vicino a Van Persie o lo metti al suo posto, stop.

Io avrei impostato il mercato per arrivare a un 4-2-3-1 o un 4-4-2 classici, senza tanti fronzoli. Oggi forse azzarderei un modulo stile Real l'anno scorso.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2014)

Per me uno come Verratti da loro sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per me uno come Verratti da loro sarebbe perfetto.


Difficile trovare una squadra in cui non lo sarebbe 

Forse servirebbe più di Vidal.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2014)

Diouf come Weah


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

Giornata favorevole al Chelsea se vince, visto il pareggio dello United e la sconfitta del City in casa contro lo Stoke City.


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2014)

Fabregas nel suo ruolo è illegale, altro che falso nueve


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

Lol già finita dopo 3 minuti 2-0 Costa Ivanovic.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2014)

Subito gol di Diego Costa. Chelsea in vantaggio contro l'Everton.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2014)

Diego Costa tre gol con tre tiri nello specchio della porta.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Diego Costa tre gol con tre tiri nello specchio della porta.



E immagina se non era infortunato


----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2014)

ma nn s'era rotto?


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Diego Costa tre gol con tre tiri nello specchio della porta.



meno male che doveva star fuori dalle 6 alle 8 settimane.  

ma quante ne sparano ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> meno male che doveva star fuori dalle 6 alle 8 settimane.
> 
> ma quante ne sparano ?


Però Remy l'hanno preso sul serio


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2014)

Coleman


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

Che partita  il Chelsea segna dopo pochissimo accorgia l'Everton e cosi via 


ahahahaah oddio non ci credo ahahah.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2014)

Guardate la partita :O hahahahah


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

Ma che sport è la premier ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2014)

Guardate la differenza tra sta partita e quella della giuve ... Lo stadio i giocatori , il furore ... Altro mondo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2014)

Che partita, che qualita. Squadre che continuano a giocare finche la partita e finita. 



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guardate la differenza tra sta partita e quella della giuve ... Lo stadio i giocatori , il furore ... Altro mondo



.


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2014)

Se Mourinho quest'anno non vince la Premier andrebbe radiato a vita.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però Remy l'hanno preso sul serio



vabe un'altra punta gli serviva cmq senza torres.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guardate la differenza tra sta partita e quella della giuve ... Lo stadio i giocatori , il furore ... Altro mondo



Come ho detto è un altro sport.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2014)

Avete visto il gol di Schürrle contro il Burnley? Il Chelsea questa stagione per me va lontano, anche in Champions.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Agosto 2014)

costa sta fallendo alla grande, vedo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se Mourinho quest'anno non vince la Premier andrebbe radiato a vita.



Impensabile che non vincano.
Comunque Mou aveva ragione,a Barcellona non hanno saputo usare Fabregas.Altro che finta punta,rimesso nella sua posizione sta insegnando calcio.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Agosto 2014)

6 gol al GOODISON PARK è TANTA ROBA


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se Mourinho quest'anno non vince la Premier andrebbe radiato a vita.



Sarebbe un fallimento, ma non è che gioca contro l'Avellino. Il Manchester City ha una rosa infinita.


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un fallimento, ma non è che gioca contro l'Avellino. Il Manchester City ha una rosa infinita.



Giocano senza portiere e alla lunga questo lo paghi, basta vedere cosa ha combinato oggi Hart. L'anno scorso il City ha vinto perché era una macchina di gol impressionante, questa stagione non basterà.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Giocano senza portiere e alla lunga questo lo paghi, basta vedere cosa ha combinato oggi Hart. L'anno scorso il City ha vinto perché era una macchina di gol impressionante, questa stagione non basterà.



Hart fa qualche paperata immonda, ma non è uno scarsone. La Premier come l'anno scorso è Chelsea-City e forse Liverpool.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Giocano senza portiere e alla lunga questo lo paghi, basta vedere cosa ha combinato oggi Hart. L'anno scorso il City ha vinto perché era una macchina di gol impressionante, questa stagione non basterà.



Ha anche vinto per il suicidio finale del Liverpool. Il Chelsea per me e una squadra piu matura.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Settembre 2014)

Lo scrivo qua.  Dopo la chiusura del calciomercato, l'Arsenal ha ben 3 centrali di difesa in organico: Mertesacker, Koscielny e Chambers che sta giocando da centrale.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo qua.  Dopo la chiusura del calciomercato, l'Arsenal ha ben 3 centrali di difesa in organico: Mertesacker, Koscielny e Chambers che sta giocando da centrale.



Ok, e quanti centrali da Arsenal ?


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo qua.  Dopo la chiusura del calciomercato, l'Arsenal ha ben 3 centrali di difesa in organico: Mertesacker, Koscielny e Chambers che sta giocando da centrale.



Lasciare Manolas alla Roma è stata la perla dell'anno


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2014)

Ottima mossa di Arsenio 
L'anno della rinascita parte anche dalle scelte degli avversari, COME ON UTD!


----------



## pennyhill (13 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2014)

Prosegue il fallimento di Diego Costa 

P.S. Bella squadra lo Swansea


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2014)

Diego Costa sempre lui ha sempre segnato


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2014)

Sei gol in quattro partite per Diegone 
Quinto assist per Cesc (ribadisco,aveva ragione Mou)


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2014)

Avanti di questo passo a fine stagione avrà un media paurosa.


----------



## Doctore (13 Settembre 2014)

madonna diego costa che animale da goal.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2014)

Tripletta di Costa e si porta a casa il pallone.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2014)

Se Mourinho non vince la Premier meglio che si ritiri.


----------



## Doctore (13 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se Mourinho non vince la Premier meglio che si ritiri.



ma lui dice che ha una squadra che ha rispettato il fair play finanziario e non ha potuto fare grandi acquisti


----------



## Hammer (13 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se Mourinho non vince la Premier meglio che si ritiri.



Non può non vincerla quest'anno. Ha una rosa paragonabile a quella di Real e Bayern.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2014)

Balotelli devastante mi dicono 

ehhhh ma se torna quello di Italia - Germania...


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sei gol in quattro partite per Diegone
> Quinto assist per Cesc (ribadisco,aveva ragione Mou)



se penso che la seleçao va in giro con fred, jo, hulk.... 



> Balotelli devastante mi dicono
> 
> ehhhh ma se torna quello di Italia - Germania...



sostituito al 70° ho letto.....come ha giocato ? passeggiando ?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se penso che la seleçao va in giro con fred, jo, hulk....
> 
> 
> 
> sostituito al 70° ho letto.....come ha giocato ? passeggiando ?



Il Liverpool ha perso 1-0.. hanno giocato Malissimo. Per quel poco che ha toccato palla, ha giocato benino.

Liverpool ha fatto un mercato davvero penoso. eheheh ma se vendi uno fenomeno a70 mln poi compri 7 giocatoi cit

Mercato fatto malissimo. Solo attaccanti e a centrocampo vanno con Henderson..

Senza Suarez sono peggio


----------



## Frikez (14 Settembre 2014)

Si inizia ad intravedere un discreto potenziale offensivo per lo United


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Si inizia ad intravedere un discreto potenziale offensivo per lo United



Più che altro, finalmente ne fanno una giusta!


----------



## juventino (14 Settembre 2014)

Il Chelsea lo vedo messo molto bene anche in ottica Champions quest'anno. Credo che Mou abbia tutte le carte in regola per centrare un nuovo triplete.


----------



## Lollo interista (14 Settembre 2014)

Che il MUFC con Blind ed Herrera abbia trovato una quadratura?


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Che il MUFC con Blind ed Herrera abbia trovato una quadratura?



Herrera molto bene oggi  Hanno anche Shaw da inserire e poi a gennaio forse faranno qualcosa in difesa dove sono un po' corti.


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2014)

Comunque ad oggi vedo meglio lo United del Liverpool in ottica qualificazione alla Champions, oltre a City e Chelsea ovviamente.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Settembre 2014)

Che peccato per la sconfitta dei reds, vabbè si consoleranno al cinema col film su Istanbul


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Comunque ad oggi vedo meglio lo United del Liverpool in ottica qualificazione alla Champions, oltre a City e Chelsea ovviamente.



Per me se la giocano Liverpool e Arsenal il quarto.


----------



## Lollo interista (15 Settembre 2014)

City e Chelsea hanno decisamente qualcosa in più delle altre sisi


----------



## pennyhill (15 Settembre 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Che il MUFC con Blind ed Herrera abbia trovato una quadratura?



Ora hanno un centrocampo.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea lo vedo messo molto bene anche in ottica Champions quest'anno. Credo che Mou abbia tutte le carte in regola per centrare un nuovo triplete.



Per me il Chelsea quest'anno si ferma ai quarti.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Settembre 2014)

Tridente del Liverpool con Sterling-Borini-Balotelli


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Tridente del Liverpool con Sterling-Borini-Balotelli



Si ma hanno un cetrocampo da mano nei capelli.. possibile che con un budget da 100 mln siano riusciti a prendere solo mezze punte e mediocri?


----------



## pennyhill (20 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma hanno un cetrocampo da mano nei capelli.. possibile che con un budget da 100 mln siano riusciti a prendere solo mezze punte e mediocri?



Grande inizio, già sotto 2-0


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Grande inizio, già sotto 2-0



Il golazo di Sakho 

Godo, godo, godo (2)


----------



## Frikez (20 Settembre 2014)

Cissokho e Sakho sono 2 giocatori imbarazzanti, grazie a dio non sono finiti a Milano


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cissokho e Sakho sono 2 giocatori imbarazzanti, grazie a dio non sono finiti a Milano


Scarsissimi.. goffi lenti pesanti marcano male sono sempre in ritardo..


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cissokho e Sakho sono 2 giocatori imbarazzanti, grazie a dio non sono finiti a Milano



Lo spagnolo uscito al 21esimo ancora peggio, la nazionalità non paga mica sempre.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Settembre 2014)

*Man Utd XI* vs Leicester: 

De Gea; Rafael, Evans, Blackett, Rojo; Blind, Herrera, Di Maria; Rooney; Falcao, van Persie.

Fuori Mata. 

*Leicester XI *vs Man Utd:

Schmeichel; De Laet, Morgan, Moore, Konchesky; Hammond, Cambiasso, Drinkwater, Vardy Nugent, Ulloa.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

Senza tridente la davanti. Rooney come al solito si sacrifica come un ossesso.

United già in vantaggio, assist di Falcao e goal di van Persie.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

Partita folle. Il Leicester ha accorciato le distanze dopo il raddoppio FOLLE di Di Maria.


----------



## Hammer (21 Settembre 2014)

Di Maria ha fatto un gol illegale.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2014)

Madò lo United


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Settembre 2014)

5-3 del Leicester allo United


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2014)

5-3
Ma non si può non si può nono si può spendere 250 miln peril mercato e stare 5-3 contro il Lichesteiner..

Dai su


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2014)

In estate arriverà Ancelotti allo United..
Van Gaal non dura.. sta facendo peggio di moyes


----------



## pennyhill (21 Settembre 2014)




----------



## DannySa (21 Settembre 2014)

No vabbè ragazzi pensavo 5-3 dello Utd invece questi stanno perdendo... non ho parole.
In confronto noi dovremmo sorridere per la classifica..


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2014)

Ma tutti che dicevano "Conte non è da top squadra"... ma avrebbe fatto peggio di questo Van Gaal?


----------



## Hammer (21 Settembre 2014)

No vabbè. Non ho parole


----------



## DannySa (21 Settembre 2014)

Altra stagione fallimentare, sembra quasi abbiano il destino incrociato con noi, Van Gaal inadatto, mercato folle e incredibilmente inutile, Conte probabilmente sarebbe stato molto più adatto dopo un periodo di ambientamento ma anche lo stesso Ancelotti.
A fine stagione ci proveranno per Klopp secondo me, altra barca di soldi e si divertono così.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Altra stagione fallimentare, sembra quasi abbiano il destino incrociato con noi, Van Gaal inadatto, mercato folle e incredibilmente inutile, Conte probabilmente sarebbe stato molto più adatto dopo un periodo di ambientamento ma anche lo stesso Ancelotti.
> A fine stagione ci proveranno per Klopp secondo me, altra barca di soldi e si divertono così.



Penso che l'unico possa tirare su la squadra è Ancelotti.. è la persona giusta adatta a questi club
Ha portato il Milan a vincere la Cl
Ha portato ilReal a vincere la Cl 
Entrambi dopo anni di buio..
Conosce il calcio inglese ed è quello che Ferguson ha sempre voluto...

Boh, Simeone Kloop tutta ottima gente.. ma secondo me non adatti in questa posizione dello United..

Vediamo in estate...io non credo Ancelotti rimana ancora al Real in estate andrà via..probilmente il Real non vincerà nulla quest'anno


----------



## Frikez (21 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>


----------



## DannySa (21 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Penso che l'unico possa tirare su la squadra è Ancelotti.. è la persona giusta adatta a questi club
> Ha portato il Milan a vincere la Cl
> Ha portato ilReal a vincere la Cl
> Entrambi dopo anni di buio..
> ...



Sì concordo, Klopp sarebbe un'altra scommessa sul medio-lungo termine mentre con Ancelotti c'è caso che al secondo anno rivinci la Champions e lo Utd con i soldi che butta ogni anno vuole vincere subito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma tutti che dicevano "Conte non è da top squadra"... ma avrebbe fatto peggio di questo Van Gaal?


Sai, quasi quasi sto pensando che Conte sarebbe stato la scelta giusta. Il Manchester avrebbe dovuto ricostruire e Conte è perfetto pe costruire qualcosa, inoltre avrebbe avuto un budget illimitato.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2014)

Lo UTD è qualcosa di illegale. Come può una squadra del genere beccare 4 pere in rimonta dal Leicester....


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Settembre 2014)

Non ho visto la partita oggi, ma vedendo il risultato stanno messi peggio di noi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Sfotte lui che ieri ha preso pure lui le pere


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Penso che l'unico possa tirare su la squadra è Ancelotti.. è la persona giusta adatta a questi club
> Ha portato il Milan a vincere la Cl
> Ha portato ilReal a vincere la Cl
> Entrambi dopo anni di buio..
> ...



Se quest'anno van Gaal fallisce è probabile che arrivi Carlo portandosi appresso anche Cristiano.

Anyway, davanti sono spaventosi, ma è inaccettabile prendere 5 goal così a Leicester. A centrocampo e dietro son da rivedere, troppo sbilanciati e troppo disorganizzati.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo UTD è qualcosa di illegale. Come può una squadra del genere beccare 4 pere in rimonta dal Leicester....



Andre il loro problema è la difesa totalmente inadatta. Poi sono anche messi giù male e disorganizzati.
van Gaal deve rivedere qualcosa perchè se no non dura ancora molto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Settembre 2014)

Mangala  autorete più rigore causato


----------



## Doctore (27 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Mangala  autorete più rigore causato



degno del miglior bonera


----------



## pennyhill (27 Settembre 2014)

Rooney.


----------



## Frikez (27 Settembre 2014)

Graziano


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2014)

A Rooney piace proprio colpire le "palle" sbagliate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2014)

Il Chelsea ormai è una macchina da guerra e Costa è un ariete mortifero, se l'anno scorso il campionato è stato aperto fino alla fine, quest'anno è stato chiuso in partenza. Mourinho può perderlo solo lui. 



Frikez ha scritto:


> Graziano


Questo qui ha fatto sfracelli in Eredivise ma l'Olanda era un'altra cosa, va bene... adesso è il bomber, con 4 goal in 6 gare, del Southampton secondo in classifica. Da nazionale.


----------



## Love (27 Settembre 2014)

che gol graziano....ma balotelli...ancora 0 in premier????


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Frikez (27 Settembre 2014)

Koeman già manager dell'anno


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Koeman già manager dell'anno



Incredibile quello che sta facendo,sopratutto visto il mercato estivo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Koeman già manager dell'anno



Allenatore del Southampton di Pellè???

Cmq Liverpool e United sono già fuori dallo Scudetto (anche l'Arsenal vabbè).

Lotta tra City-Chelsea e quest'anno i favoriti sono i blues.


----------



## robs91 (4 Ottobre 2014)

City vince 2-0 al Villa Park grazie ai gol di Toure e Aguero.Fino a dieci minuti dal 90' il risultato era sullo 0-0.


----------



## Frikez (4 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Allenatore del Southampton di Pellè???
> 
> Cmq Liverpool e United sono già fuori dallo Scudetto (anche l'Arsenal vabbè).
> 
> Lotta tra City-Chelsea e quest'anno i favoriti sono i blues.



Yes, proprio lui.

Per me è sempre stata una lotta a 2, l'anno scorso è stato un caso che fossero in 4 a giocarsi il titolo, quest'anno Chelsea e City sono palesemente le più forti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Prima rete di Falcao con il Manchester, al momento 2-1 sull'Everton.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2014)

De Gea in versione Superman. Oggi ha parato l'impossibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

3 Punti per lo United grazie a De Gea un mostro oggi.


----------



## Frikez (5 Ottobre 2014)

Il prossimo che scrive che De Gea è sopravvalutato lo strozzo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2014)

Lo United sta trovando piano piano una sua quadratura.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Ottobre 2014)

Aguero mamma mia  4 gol e potevano essere 5 se non sbagliava il rigore.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Ottobre 2014)

Altra doppietta per Pellè


----------



## Hammer (18 Ottobre 2014)

Southampton 8 - 0 Sunderland


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Ottobre 2014)

Pellè terzo marcatore della Premier League con 6 goal in 8 gare, dietro soltanto ad Aguero e Costa, avessi detto Denis e Sau


----------



## DannySa (18 Ottobre 2014)

Sta mantenendo una media pazzesca, Graziano number one!


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Ottobre 2014)

Abel Hernandez che purga l'Arsenal


----------



## Frikez (19 Ottobre 2014)

La difesa del Liverpool sempre peggio, ogni giornata combinano almeno un paio di errori senza senso..ieri contro il QPR hanno avuto una fortuna allucinante e l'hanno portata a casa con 2 autogol ma dietro sbandano paurosamente, stesso discorso per l'Arsenal.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Serginho (20 Ottobre 2014)

Lo United stasera ha rischiato grosso, è incredibile come vada subito in difficoltà la difesa, tengono palla tutta la partita e riescono a prendere due gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Ottobre 2014)

Il City sotto 2-1 contro il West Ham, il Chelsea non ha rivali quest'anno s non riescono a vincere oggi.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2014)

ormai si scommette solo sul numero di giornate di anticipo con cui il chelsea conquisterà matematicamente il campionato


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2014)

altra sconfitta per il Liverpool e ancora crisi di gol là davanti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Novembre 2014)

Sempre piu' in fuga il Chelsea, dopo la vittoria di ieri contro il Liverpool e il pareggio del City contro il QPR


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2014)

L'unico che tiene testa al Chelsea è il Southampton di Pellè!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Novembre 2014)




----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Novembre 2014)

Speriamo che il Southampton vinca questa sera, e che Pellè continui a segnare! Sono una bella favola e fin'ora hanno fatto davvero un cammino eccezionale.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Novembre 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Speriamo che il Southampton vinca questa sera, e che Pellè continui a segnare! Sono una bella favola e fin'ora hanno fatto davvero un cammino eccezionale.



CVD Aston Villa in vantaggio per ora 
Comunque Pellè è da più di un mese ormai che non segna


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao Chelsea sotto 2-0 doppietta Cissè, stadio stregato per Mou non ha mai vinto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ciao Chelsea sotto 2-0 doppietta Cissè, *stadio stregato per Mou non ha mai vinto.*



Pazzesco...

Premier riaperta, se il City vince va a -3.


----------



## Hammer (6 Dicembre 2014)

L'Arsenal sta perdendo 0-2 con lo Stoke. Gol di Crouch e Bojan


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Dicembre 2014)

Arsenal sotto 3-0, Wenger


----------



## Hammer (6 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Arsenal sotto 3-0, Wenger



Finita 3-2. L'Arsenal perde una buona occasione per smuovere la classifica e rimane sesto


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Arsenal sotto 3-0, Wenger



8 mln di euro per sto incapace.. ma come si a pagare uno che non vince mai manco a tombola? E poi ci si lamenta di Conte ed il suo stipendio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2014)

Io non capisco due cose nell'Arsenal:

1)I tifosi che non criticano fortemente Wenger.
2)La dirigenza che vende i suoi Campioni (nonostante la buonissima situazione finanziaria del club).


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 8 mln di euro per sto incapace.. ma come si a pagare uno che non vince mai manco a tombola? E poi ci si lamenta di Conte ed il suo stipendio



8 milioni  oddio non lo sapevo stra pagato  .


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 2)La dirigenza che vende i suoi Campioni (nonostante la buonissima situazione finanziaria del club).



Penso che abbiano chiesto loro la cessione, d'altronde non vinceranno mai nulla d iimportante, in campionato se "fallisce" il Chelsea c'è il City e cosi via.


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io non capisco due cose nell'Arsenal:
> 
> 1)I tifosi che non criticano fortemente Wenger.
> 2)La dirigenza che vende i suoi Campioni (nonostante la buonissima situazione finanziaria del club).



Ti rispondo io essendo tifoso assatanato dei Gunners:

1) Ultimamente i tifosi, molti, moltissimi, hanno cambiato posizione rispetto a Wenger e lo vogliono fuori. Questo lo dimostrano anche i sondaggi ed i cori. Tendenzialmente per anni i tifosi hanno sempre difeso Wenger perché si è comportato da signore, non ha mai fatto qualcosa di sbagliato a livello comportamentale, ha gestito bene lo spogliatoio ed ha sempre espresso un gioco spettacolare. 

Senza contare che gli siamo tutti riconoscenti perché ha creato dal nulla dei campioni assoluti e questo è qualcosa che solo Arsene Wenger sa fare. Inoltre c'è una sorta di paura nel cambiare Manager dopo anni e anni. Temiamo una sorta di Moyes bis. Ma saremmo ben disposti ad accogliere un Klopp od un Simeone. Anche se io sono tra quelli che vorrebbe tenersi il francese. 

2) La dirigenza non può farci nulla. Negli scorsi anni la situazione finanziaria non era delle migliori ed abbiamo dovuto cedere, però è molto florida da qualche tempo grazie all'Emirates. Il problema è che i calciatori vedono la squadra come un punto di passaggio e non come un punto di arrivo e alla prima offerta di una Big che arriva cominciano a rompere per andar via a tutti i costi, dimenticandosi quel che abbiamo fatto per loro. I calciatori Gunners sono tra i più ingrati del mondo. Diciamo che è un po' la situazione della Roma dai.

Giornata tremenda per i Gunners, comunque. Anche se Sanchez stava per farci il miracolo. Fa tutto lui ormai in mezzo al campo.

Per il resto non illudetevi. La Premier non è riaperta. Mourinho l'ha chiusa nel momento in cui ha avuto ciò che voleva: attaccante centrale e regista. Quando Mourinho piange e poi riceve ciò che chiede ottiene sempre quello che vuole, perché ha ragione. Quest'anno è del Chelsea. E attenti che potrebbe pure vincere la Champions.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo io essendo tifoso assatanato dei Gunners:
> 
> 1) Ultimamente i tifosi, molti, moltissimi, hanno cambiato posizione rispetto a Wenger e lo vogliono fuori. Questo lo dimostrano anche i sondaggi ed i cori. Tendenzialmente per anni i tifosi hanno sempre difeso Wenger perché si è comportato da signore, non ha mai fatto qualcosa di sbagliato a livello comportamentale, ha gestito bene lo spogliatoio ed ha sempre espresso un gioco spettacolare.
> 
> ...



Il secondo punto è veramente triste per una società come l'Arsenal...io ho un bellissimo ricordo dell'Arsenal Invincibile di Henry, Pires, Gallas, Ljumberg, Bergkamp, Vieira, Cole, Wiltord


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il secondo punto è veramente triste per una società come l'Arsenal...io ho un bellissimo ricordo dell'Arsenal Invincibile di Henry, Pires, Gallas, Ljumberg, Bergkamp, Vieira, Cole, Wiltord



Il nostro problema è che per quanto siamo spettacolari in campo c'è sempre chi spende di più e ci soffia il posto. Quando abbiamo finalmente una Porsche c'è chi ha il nuovo modello Ferrari. Comunque oltre all'Arsenal degli invincibili, anche l'Arsenal più recente dei vari Fabregas, Van Persie, Flamini, Nasri ecc. è stata uno spettacolo. Purtroppo però i calciatori che abbiamo sono sempre stati degli schifosi mercenari. Mai uno attaccato alla maglia, come detto. Non ci siamo potuti evolvere anche per questo. Come adesso la Roma non riuscirà ad evolversi perché cederà Strootman o Pjanic, o tutti e due.

Poi come hai visto ora abbiamo messo a segno una nuova politica secondo la quale facciamo solo un colpo all'anno. Cosa senza senso che non porta nulla, dovremmo rinforzarci bene. Anno scorso Ozil, quest'anno Sanchez...


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Chissà se Mourinho, dopo aver speso un'altra trilionata di sterline, riuscirà nell'impresa di far vincere due campionati di seguito a Pellegrini.


----------



## O Animal (20 Dicembre 2014)

Eccallá... Man Udt sotto con l'Aston Villa e pareggio di Falcao... 
CVD ManUdt sopravvalutato e Radamel dato per cotto troppo presto...

Intanto il City ha raggiunto il Chelsea che giocherà lunedì con lo Stoke..


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

Che gol Costa


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Che gol Costa



Tredicesimo gol in campionato per lui, e vittoria piu' che agevole del Chelsea oggi contro il West Ham.

Ora stanno giocando il City ( che vince 2-0) e lo United che e' passato in vantaggio proprio ora grazie a Rooney, schierato da Van Gaal a centrocampo, azione stupenda. Rooney e' il classico giocatore tuttofare, dove lo metti gioca bene.


----------



## Frikez (26 Dicembre 2014)

Mata sopravvalutato


----------



## mandraghe (26 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mata sopravvalutato




Vabbè oggi non conta perché gioca contro Coloccini


----------



## Hammer (26 Dicembre 2014)

Lo Utd si porta agilmente a +3 dalla neo-quarta, il Southampton


----------



## SlimShady (26 Dicembre 2014)

Rooney immenso.


----------



## O Animal (28 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## mefisto94 (28 Dicembre 2014)

Le prime due quest'anno sono di un altro livello. Ogni volta che vedo il Chelsea quest'anno mi spaventa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2014)

SlimShady ha scritto:


> Rooney immenso.



Io il Manchester quest'anno non l'ho praticamente visto. Mi dite in che ruolo sta giocando Rooney e come sta giocando??


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io il Manchester quest'anno non l'ho praticamente visto. Mi dite in che ruolo sta giocando Rooney e come sta giocando??



Nelle ultime partite davanti la difesa in coppia con Carrick. E sta facendo bene.

Io non sono mai stato un super fan di Rooney ma questo qui è un modello del calcio che non c'è.


----------



## O Animal (29 Dicembre 2014)

Il Liverpool vince con lo Swansea e passa ottavo ad appena 5 punti dal quarto posto... 

Mamma mia come è scesa la Premier quest'anno... Sembra tornata quella degli anni 90...


----------



## Frikez (29 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> ma questo qui è un modello del calcio che non c'è.



Cioè?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cioè?



Mi pare un tipo poco avvezzo a twitter, facebook, creste e quant'altro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime partite davanti la difesa in coppia con Carrick. E sta facendo bene.
> 
> Io non sono mai stato un super fan di Rooney ma questo qui è un modello del calcio che non c'è.



Grazie.

Anche io non sono mai stato un fan di Rooney e pure se è un Campione non può superare Charlton nelle reti col Manchester e con l'Inghilterra...è una vergogna.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Anche io non sono mai stato un fan di Rooney e pure se è un Campione non può superare Charlton nelle reti col Manchester e con l'Inghilterra...è una vergogna.



Mamma mia sempre co ste statistiche te. Ma se anche lo superasse che vuol dire ? Mica è detto che è più forte o Charlton diventa per magia una pippaccia.


----------



## SlimShady (30 Dicembre 2014)

Rooney è una leggenda, punto. 
Si è sempre messo a servizio del Manchester United, colpi pazzeschi, fa tutto! È a lui che si chiede di fare il lavoro sporco per i vari Ronaldo o van Persie. I due anni che ha comandato l'attacco dello United ne ha piazzati 34 a stagione. Quest'anno 8 goal da centrocampista centrale. Ma di che stiamo parlando? Le statistiche non vogliono dire nulla perché se avesse fatto per 10 anni la PRIMA punta ne avrebbe fatti il doppio. E Rooney è molto più di questo. Poi prova ad andare all'Old Trafford a dire determinate cose, non si se esci vivo


----------



## SlimShady (30 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool vince con lo Swansea e passa ottavo ad appena 5 punti dal quarto posto...
> 
> Mamma mia come è scesa la Premier quest'anno... Sembra tornata quella degli anni 90...



ragionando solo per statistiche, in ogni cosa, secondo me sbagli.
uno come Sconcerti, ad esempio, che dice di essere uno studioso delle statistiche viene deriso più o meno una domenica si è una no. Considerare il valore di un calciatore o di un campionato o di qualsiasi altra cosa basandosi su numeri che vogliono dire pressoché nulla è stra sbagliato, secondo me.


----------



## O Animal (30 Dicembre 2014)

SlimShady ha scritto:


> ragionando solo per statistiche, in ogni cosa, secondo me sbagli.
> uno come Sconcerti, ad esempio, che dice di essere uno studioso delle statistiche viene deriso più o meno una domenica si è una no. Considerare il valore di un calciatore o di un campionato o di qualsiasi altra cosa basandosi su numeri che vogliono dire pressoché nulla è stra sbagliato, secondo me.



Mi dispiace ma qui non ho ragionato per statistiche... Ho semplicemente detto che se una squadra indecente come il Liverpool di quest'anno, il cui top scorer sono gli autogol degli avversari , e che ha preso pesci in faccia da tutta la Premier riesca ad essere a 5 punti dalla Champions lascia intendere il livello di questa competizione...

Giusto la settimana scorsa avevo già scritto della difesa del Manchester United... Se una squadra con una difesa così scadente riesce ad essere terza vuol dire che gli avversari stanno facendo molto male..

La classifica era stata inserita solo a titolo informativo visto che a quella di ieri mancava la partita del Liverpool...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia sempre co ste statistiche te. Ma se anche lo superasse che vuol dire ? Mica è detto che è più forte o Charlton diventa per magia una pippaccia.



E chi l'ha mai detto. Però è brutto vedere Muller superato da Klose e Charlton da Rooney.


----------



## Renegade (30 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E chi l'ha mai detto. Però è brutto vedere Muller superato da Klose e Charlton da Rooney.



Oh per me è brutto perfino vedere Ronaldo e Messi superare Inzaghi e Raul, figurati.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E chi l'ha mai detto. Però è brutto vedere Muller superato da Klose e Charlton da Rooney.



Non capisco perchè. I recordo sono fatti per essere battuti, inutile sperare nell'immortalità. Non per questo viene sminuito il loro valore.


----------



## Snake (30 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E chi l'ha mai detto. Però è brutto vedere Muller superato da Klose e Charlton da Rooney.



anche Di Stefano superato da Ronaldo è brutto, o sbaglio?


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè. I recordo sono fatti per essere battuti, inutile sperare nell'immortalità. Non per questo viene sminuito il loro valore.



Perché il passato è meglio, il calcio di 20 anni fa era di un altro livello, il basket idem, il tennis neanche parlarne..si sentono sempre le stesse cose da anni ormai.

Soliti discorsi del menga


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè. I recordo sono fatti per essere battuti, inutile sperare nell'immortalità. Non per questo viene sminuito il loro valore.



Perchè Rooney e Klose sono due Campioni mentre Mueller e Charlton sono due Leggende.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> anche Di Stefano superato da Ronaldo è brutto, o sbaglio?



In questo caso no perchè Cristiano fa parte dei giganti del Calcio...Alfredo lo puoi paragonare solo a Pelè, Diego e Cruijff.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Perchè Rooney e Klose sono due Campioni mentre Mueller e Charlton sono due Leggende.



Secondo me Rooney a fine carriera sarà ricordato come una leggenda, come Baggio, come Totti, come Giggs, come Zidane.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Perché il passato è meglio, il calcio di 20 anni fa era di un altro livello, il basket idem, il tennis neanche parlarne..si sentono sempre le stesse cose da anni ormai.
> 
> Soliti discorsi del menga



Di sicuro non l'ho detto io.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Rooney a fine carriera sarà ricordato come una leggenda, come Baggio, come Totti, come Giggs, come Zidane.



Per adesso è impossibile dirlo, ma in Nazionale soprattutto ai MOndiali ha sempre fattoschifo.


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Di sicuro non l'ho detto io.



Parlo in generale, non esiste uno sport in cui la maggior parte delle persone dica "i giocatori più forti sono quelli attuali, il livello è più alto ecc.."


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per adesso è impossibile dirlo, ma in Nazionale soprattutto ai MOndiali ha sempre fattoschifo.



Anche Ronaldo, e quindi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Anche Ronaldo, e quindi?



Non puoi paragonare la carriera di Ronaldo con quella di Rooney e cmq Cristiano agli Europei il suo l'ha sempre fatto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Perchè Rooney e Klose sono due Campioni mentre Mueller e Charlton sono due Leggende.


Ma basta... ti rendi conto o no che queste classifiche sono *ridicole*? Ri-di-co-le.
Tizio è un campione, caio è una leggenda, sempronio è un'altra cosa ancora... le classifiche sono da ignoranti e ancora più ignorante è chi dice "è una vergogna che x superi y". Se Rooney riesce a superare Charlton tanto di cappello, stop. 
Mi damando se ti senti un esperto di calcio a scrivere queste cose, no perché ti prendono in giro tutti se non te ne sei reso conto Fabry...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma basta... ti rendi conto o no che queste classifiche sono *ridicole*? Ri-di-co-le.
> Tizio è un campione, caio è una leggenda, sempronio è un'altra cosa ancora... le classifiche sono da ignoranti e ancora più ignorante è chi dice "è una vergogna che x superi y". Se Rooney riesce a superare Charlton tanto di cappello, stop.
> Mi damando se ti senti un esperto di calcio a scrivere queste cose, no perché ti prendono in giro tutti se non te ne sei reso conto Fabry...



Si può non essere d'accordo ecc. Ma se il tuo intervento "ridicolo", "ignorante" ecc è verso qualcuno del forum, allora per piacere evitiamo certe uscite. 

E basta OT per per favore


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma basta... ti rendi conto o no che queste classifiche sono *ridicole*? Ri-di-co-le.
> Tizio è un campione, caio è una leggenda, sempronio è un'altra cosa ancora... le classifiche sono da ignoranti e ancora più ignorante è chi dice "è una vergogna che x superi y". Se Rooney riesce a superare Charlton tanto di cappello, stop.
> Mi damando se ti senti un esperto di calcio a scrivere queste cose, no perché ti prendono in giro tutti se non te ne sei reso conto Fabry...



E' la verità. Per me esistono Campioni ed esistono Fenomeni di un altra categoria, come se paragoni Messi a un Aguero. Che c'è di strano?

E poi sai che mi frega se mi prendono in giro...lol.


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non puoi paragonare la carriera di Ronaldo con quella di Rooney e cmq Cristiano agli Europei il suo l'ha sempre fatto.



Perché non posso? Non stiamo confrontando Ibra e Pazzini ma due attaccanti top degli ultimi 10 anni. In Premier non c'è nessuno che negli ultimi anni si sia avvicinanto alla carriera di questi giocatori, l'unico che mi viene in mente è Drogba che se la gioca con Rooney.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Dicembre 2014)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] 

Leggete quello che viene scritto? Dai basta. Ho appena detto di smettere con l'OT


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]
> 
> Leggete quello che viene scritto? Dai basta. Ho appena detto di smettere con l'OT



Scusa Tifo'o ma mi sembrava inerente al topic, stavamo parlando di giocatori che hanno militato in Premier facendo un confronto tra le loro carriere.


----------



## Frikez (1 Gennaio 2015)

La serie di infortuni che sta avendo lo United quest'anno è impressionante, ogni settimana si spacca un giocatore diverso


----------



## admin (1 Gennaio 2015)

*Il Tottenham sta demolendo il Chelsea. 3-1 alla fine del primo tempo. *


----------



## Jino (1 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Tottenham sta demolendo il Chelsea. 3-1 alla fine del primo tempo. *



Bel primo tempo, il Chelsea ha giocato bene ma nell'ultimo quarto d'ora in fase difensiva è stato delirante e sta pagando a caro prezzo. Ma sono sicuro conoscendo il Mou il secondo tempo venderà cara la pelle.


----------



## admin (1 Gennaio 2015)

*Tottenham Chelsea 4-1 al 55' *


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Gennaio 2015)

Ahahahah 5-2 del Tottenham. Ora 46 punti City e Chelsea!


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Gennaio 2015)

Mourinho riuscirà nella titanica impresa di perdere il campionato?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Gennaio 2015)

Ora Mourinho se li magna e ne vincono 7 di fila.


----------



## Jino (1 Gennaio 2015)

Bella partita. Atleticamente e tecnicamente la serie A sembra uno sport diverso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Gennaio 2015)

Mado  sono andata a cena che erano 0-1 gol di Costa accendo ora e vedo 5 pere o.o, ora il City è prima incredibile.


----------



## Hammer (1 Gennaio 2015)

Bella partita, Kane mattatore. Difesa blues inguardabile.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ora Mourinho se li magna e ne vincono 7 di fila.



Pensato anche io. Non vorrei essere nei blues quando Mourinho entrerà negli spogliatoi


----------



## Frikez (1 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mourinho riuscirà nella titanica impresa di perdere il campionato?



Sono un branco di ragazzini, lui è abituato con i campioni


----------



## Hammer (1 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sono un branco di ragazzini, lui è abituato con i campioni



Ma povero Mourinho, gli manca il centrav... AH NO


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sono un branco di ragazzini, lui è abituato con i campioni



Ah già


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (1 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia harry kane è un fenomeno pazzesco, magari ce l'avessimo noi un centravanti così


----------



## Frikez (1 Gennaio 2015)

Tanti saluti a Steven


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Gennaio 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Mamma mia harry kane è un fenomeno pazzesco, magari ce l'avessimo noi un centravanti così



Speriamo non sia il solito 20enne inglese che sembra un fenomeno e poi invece risulta essere un mediocre.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Mamma mia harry kane è un fenomeno pazzesco, magari ce l'avessimo noi un centravanti così



a me non sembra tutto sto fenomeno, magari mi sbaglio..


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (2 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me non sembra tutto sto fenomeno, magari mi sbaglio..



Bhe aldilá della grandissima partita di ieri, è da inizio stagione che lo seguo e secondo me ha tutto per diventare un top , poi questo lo dirá il tempo essendo ancora molto giovane ( è un 93).


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Bella partita, Kane mattatore. Difesa blues inguardabile.
> 
> 
> 
> Pensato anche io. Non vorrei essere nei blues quando Mourinho entrerà negli spogliatoi




E' tutta colpa dell'arbitro... irrispettosi


----------



## 666psycho (2 Gennaio 2015)

godo..odio mourinho.... gli sta bene! spero che il manchester city vinca la scudetto! Mourinho non deve più vincere!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Bella partita, Kane mattatore. Difesa blues inguardabile.
> 
> 
> 
> Pensato anche io. Non vorrei essere nei blues quando Mourinho entrerà negli spogliatoi



Mi ricordo che una volta, dopo una brutta partita, ha detto a un certo Ibra "Domani devi ritirare quel premio?? Dallo a tua nonna che se lo merita di più"


----------



## mandraghe (2 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Chissà se Mourinho, dopo aver speso un'altra trilionata di sterline, riuscirà nell'impresa di far vincere due campionati di seguito a Pellegrini.



Mi sa che ci sto prendendo...

Chissà quest'anno cosa si inventerà Mou per giustificare l'eventuale insuccesso....gli arbitri li ha già accusati, gli hanno preso il centravanti, più Fabregas e Felipe Luis...quindi deve vincere, tanto più che Arsenal, Liverpool e Man Utd sono già fuori.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il City è durato una giornata in testa, il Chelsea ha vinto e il City è stato fermato dall'Everton 1-1.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Gennaio 2015)

Il Chelsea,con gli acquisti di Fabregas e Diego Costa,è diventata una macchina da guerra quasi inarrestabile.
Mi aspetto vittoria del campionato e finale di Champions.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2015)

Il Chelsea quand'è in forma è una macchina da guerra!


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2015)

Vanno avanti le squadrette nella Fa Cup  il City ha perso in casa 2-0 contro il Middlesbrough, per non parlare del Chelsea altra figuraccia stava vincendo 2-0 in casa contro Bradford City e ne ha prese 4 in rimonta , fuori pure Southampton e Tottenham...


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Grande partita il derby di Londra tra spurs e gunners. [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] non sarà molto contento ma questo kane ci sa fare proprio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2015)

Chelsea + 7 sul City. Se Mourinho si spara se perde questo Campionato.


----------



## Renegade (8 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Grande partita il derby di Londra tra spurs e gunners. @Renegade non sarà molto contento ma questo kane ci sa fare proprio.



Lascia stare guarda. Neanche lì un po' di soddisfazione. Doppia sconfitta contro Tottenham e Juventus. Non ci poteva essere di peggio per il sottoscritto. Su una cosa ti dò ragione: Harry Kane. Ora spero non venga esaltato a Super fenomeno, ma è un ottimo attaccante. Finalmente agli Spurs si sono svegliati e hanno mollato gli Adebayor ed i Soldado. Di sicuro però Kane è superiore al fenomeno Icardi.

Ah, campionato chiuso. City scandaloso come al solito. Complimenti a Mourinho per l'ennesima dimostrazione che quando lo accontentano sul mercato (Attaccante, Regista, Terzino), porta i risultati. Quando lagna ha sempre ragione lui.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Grande partita il derby di Londra tra spurs e gunners. Questo kane ci sa fare proprio.





Renegade ha scritto:


> Lascia stare guarda. Neanche lì un po' di soddisfazione. Doppia sconfitta contro Tottenham e Juventus. Non ci poteva essere di peggio per il sottoscritto. Su una cosa ti dò ragione: Harry Kane. Ora spero non venga esaltato a Super fenomeno, ma è un ottimo attaccante. Finalmente agli Spurs si sono svegliati e hanno mollato gli Adebayor ed i Soldado. Di sicuro però Kane è superiore al fenomeno Icardi.



Davvero bellissima partita ieri pomeriggio. L'Arsenal non si e' mai vista in campo, se non i primi minuti del primo tempo e per il tiro di Welbeck nel secondo. Tutto il resto della partita dominata dal Tottenham con Kane, davvero un ottimo giocatore oltretutto classe 93, anche Rose, Mason, Ericksen ecc, che hanno giocato molto bene. Davvero una bella squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lascia stare guarda. Neanche lì un po' di soddisfazione. Doppia sconfitta contro Tottenham e Juventus. Non ci poteva essere di peggio per il sottoscritto. Su una cosa ti dò ragione: Harry Kane. Ora spero non venga esaltato a Super fenomeno, ma è un ottimo attaccante. *Finalmente agli Spurs si sono svegliati e hanno mollato gli Adebayor ed i Soldado*. Di sicuro però Kane è superiore al fenomeno Icardi.
> 
> Ah, campionato chiuso. City scandaloso come al solito. Complimenti a Mourinho per l'ennesima dimostrazione che quando lo accontentano sul mercato (Attaccante, Regista, Terzino), porta i risultati. Quando lagna ha sempre ragione lui.


Baluba e Soldatino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lascia stare guarda. Neanche lì un po' di soddisfazione. Doppia sconfitta contro Tottenham e Juventus. Non ci poteva essere di peggio per il sottoscritto. Su una cosa ti dò ragione: Harry Kane. Ora spero non venga esaltato a Super fenomeno, ma è un ottimo attaccante. Finalmente agli Spurs si sono svegliati e hanno mollato gli Adebayor ed i Soldado. Di sicuro però Kane è superiore al fenomeno Icardi.
> 
> Ah, campionato chiuso. City scandaloso come al solito. Complimenti a Mourinho per l'ennesima dimostrazione che quando lo accontentano sul mercato (Attaccante, Regista, Terzino), porta i risultati. Quando lagna ha sempre ragione lui.



Terzino?


----------



## pennyhill (8 Febbraio 2015)

Southampton 45
Man United 44
Tottenham 43
Arsenal 42
Liverpool 39

5 squadre per 2 posti. Chi la spunterà?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Frikez (11 Febbraio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Southampton 45
> Man United 44
> Tottenham 43
> Arsenal 42
> ...



United e Liverpool


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> United e Liverpool



Spero Manchester e Southampton.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2015)

E' l'anno buono che il Villa si faccia un bel giro in Championship!


----------



## Milo (12 Febbraio 2015)

Ieri non giocato la schedina perché non mi fidavo del city, alla fine quella schedina che avevo impostato l'avrei vinta!!!

Che rabbia!!!

Comunque non credo che il Liverpool riesca ad andare in europa. Nemmeno il Southampton, ok squadra organizzata ma chi è l'addetto al gol?? Pellè s'è bloccato ormai..


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2015)

Giroud show in coppa!!  
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Giroud show in coppa!!
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Mbe?


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mourinho quando perde non è mai colpa sua o della squadra, sempre colpa degli arbitri, che ovviamente lo sfavoriscono ovunque vada. Come dite ? si è dimenticato che all'inter ha costruito una champions su errori arbitrali netti ?


----------



## pennyhill (22 Febbraio 2015)

Aggiornamento lotta Champions. 

Arsenal 48
Man Utd 47
Southampton 46
Liverpool 45
Tottenham 44


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Febbraio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento lotta Champions.
> 
> Arsenal 48
> Man Utd 47
> ...



Spero sempre United e Southampton, ma ci andranno Arsenal e Manchester United.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Now i'm here (14 Marzo 2015)

ma il city che va a perdere in casa del burnley ?  

come regalare una premier a mourinho...
pellegrini, altro fail vivente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2015)

Mamma mia il City ha perso contro la 17/18


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2015)

Il City ha buttato via 3 punti importanti visto che il Chelsea ha fatto 1-1.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (22 Marzo 2015)

Che sciocchezza di Gerrard.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Marzo 2015)

*Liverpool 0 - 2 Man. Utd. Doppietta di Mata in sforbiciata.*


----------



## Hammer (22 Marzo 2015)

Godo, grande Mata ma anche grande Di Maria


----------



## rossovero (22 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che sciocchezza di Gerrard.



Che ha combinato?


----------



## Hammer (22 Marzo 2015)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Che ha combinato?



Fallaccio dopo 40 secondi dal suo ingresso in campo e conseguente espulsione


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Godo, grande Mata ma anche grande Di Maria



Non ho capito perchè era in panca.
Comunque il Manchester gioca meglio quando ci sono 1 o 2 prime donne davanti. Con Falcao, Van Persie, Rooney, Di Maria tutti insieme è un gran casino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Marzo 2015)

Gerrard


----------



## Frikez (22 Marzo 2015)

Gerrard ogni anno migliora, chapeau


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Marzo 2015)

Super gol di Hazard dopo poco più di un minuto


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Super gol di Hazard dopo poco più di un minuto



Un animale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Marzo 2015)

Golazo anche di Diegone.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Marzo 2015)

Pure quello di Costa non male.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Marzo 2015)

2-2 Hull City in due minuti,paperona di Courtois sul secondo gol.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Marzo 2015)

Courtois


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Courtois



Si è riscattato però non erano parate impossibili.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Si è riscattato però non erano parate impossibili.




Si non impossibili ma consecutive...se poi si guarda la papera del goalkeeper dell'Hull che ha dato il 3-2 al Chelsea...


----------



## mandraghe (22 Marzo 2015)

I tifosi che bloccano Balo per impedirgli di fare qualche sciocchezza


----------



## O Animal (22 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I tifosi che bloccano Balo per impedirgli di fare qualche sciocchezza



 solo a lui possono succedere certe cose...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Frikez (4 Aprile 2015)

Giroud    

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Oliviero top player


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Giroud
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Oliviero top player


Un buonissimo attaccante, senza dubbio


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Aprile 2015)




----------



## O Animal (5 Aprile 2015)

Ma che crollo ha avuto il City? Da diretti inseguitori sono finiti quarti dietro a Arsenal  e ManUtd


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma che crollo ha avuto il City? Da diretti inseguitori sono finiti quarti dietro a Arsenal  e ManUtd



Deve ancora giocare però il City stasera .


----------



## Renegade (6 Aprile 2015)

Mamma mia ragazzi, mamma mia che partitona che abbiamo tirato su. E io che ero preoccupatissimo per questo Liverpool, seppur ormai alla canna del gas. Ozil è da santificare, ma quello che combina Sanchez in campo. E c'era chi diceva fossero incompatibili. Ma resto dell'idea che tutto ciò lo si deve al tanto criticato Wenger. Ormai giochiamo a memoria, pure ad occhi chiusi. Velocità, triangoli, scambi nello stretto. Uno spettacolo. Vedere l'Arsenal fa tornare l'amore per il calcio, che si vinca o che si perda si assiste sempre a qualcosa di grandioso, bello, pulito. Secondo me siamo la squadra più in forma in Europa al momento, un peccato ci siamo svegliato così tardi. Olivier comunque mi sta mettendo in seria difficoltà di giudizio. I suoi numeri all'Arsenal parlano da soli, è mostruoso. Forse può ancora fare il salto di qualità e diventare un Top Player con i fiocchi. E' completissimo, pericoloso ovunque, sia su palla inattiva, sia in gioco, sia nello stretto, sia nel dribbling. E poi ha un tiro da cecchino quando vuole. Secondo me messo in altre squadre sarebbe scarso quanto Okaka, non per colpa sua, ma perché deve tutto al gioco che si fa all'Arsenal, in cui è quasi indispensabile ed è la punta perfetta, nonostante continuo a sognare Karim Benzema. Che dire poi della classifica, ci devo credere? Non succederà, ma se succede...


----------



## Frikez (6 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Deve ancora giocare però il City stasera .



Gliel'ha tirata


----------



## Mou (7 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Gliel'ha tirata



Ma Pellegrini che miracolato è? I soldi comunque bisogna anche saperli spendere, affidandosi alle persone giuste.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Renegade (13 Aprile 2015)

Il Chelsea ha vinto per il solito deretano di Mourinho. Contro il Burnley noi abbiamo fatto il minimo sindacale. Sinceramente non mi è piaciuta come partita, eravamo sottotono, forse per via della stanchezza. Hanno sfigurato un po' tutti, possesso sterile, tanti rimpalli e un Giroud che ha esaurito la benzina. Sono convinto che non ci fosse stato Ospina, specialmente sulla loro punizione, sarebbe stato un pareggio.


----------



## O Animal (19 Aprile 2015)

Lil'pool eliminato dall'Aston Villa in semifinale di Fa Cup, la finale sarà Arsenal - Aston Villa il 30 maggio... Quanto vorrei Benteke al Milan...


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Renegade (20 Aprile 2015)

Si vola in finale. Ci prendiamo la FA anche quest'anno. Speriamo che l'anno prossimo si punterà seriamente alla Premier League con un difensorone e un attaccante Top.


----------



## Renegade (26 Aprile 2015)

Mamma mia che orrore. Alla fin fine come tutte le partite del Chelsea di quest'anno. Ma come fanno ad aver vinto la Premier League praticando l'apice dell'anti calcio? Mourinho non aveva raggiunto tale picchi di difensivismo nemmeno nelle sue annate più scellerate. Praticamente sono venuti all'Emirates per lo 0-0 e l'hanno ottenuto. Gioco in mano all'Arsenal per 90 minuti, Blues che chiudono gli spazi e coprono ogni zona, Willian che va ad arretrare per fare il terzino, Ramires finto centrocampista d'attacco. Il resto? Palla ad Hazard+tuffi. 

Quanto a noi... Alcuni erano sottotono. Ci sono state delle sviste assurde del solito Mertesacker che spero faccia le valigie al più presto. Giroud inesistente. Difatti molti palloni in avanti li abbiamo sprecati completamente. Ozil così così, Sanchéz non era in serata. Paradosso ha giocato meglio Cazorla di loro due. L'errore più grande è stato puntare tutto sul lancio in palla lunga e sul cross in area. Cosa ci voleva a capire che col Chelsea non puoi permetterti un simile gioco? Di testa sono molto forti e su palla inattiva stradominano. Eppure niente, invece di aprire spazi per gli inserimenti di Sànchez e Ozil (unico modo per segnare in questa partita), abbiamo sprecato 90 minuti a crossare in area per Giroud, che puntualmente veniva anticipato sia da Terry che dal portiere.

Mourinho si è mangiato tatticamente Wenger, ancora una volta. La partita è andata esattamente come voleva. Ci hanno presi in giro per 90 minuti facendoci girare il pallone e stando a guardare. L'atteggiamento dei Blues, comunque, rimane da squadretta che cerca la salvezza. Proprio difensivismo per tutta la partita, in tutte le partite, coi soliti contropiede. Tant'è che a livello di personalità hanno subito perfino ''amateurs'' come Bellerin. Ripeto, è stata sbagliata l'impostazione della partita. Troppi cross a vuoto contro la miglior squadra a livello di gioco aereo. 

Il finale poi è stato indegno. Mourinho che mette in campo il solito difensore aggiunto e prende tempo conservando due sostituzioni. Welbeck assolutamente incapace di concretizzare il grande velo di Ozil. Ci servono come il pane un difensore centrale ed un attaccante di primo livello. Speriamo il Real Madrid vada su un Top per moda come fa ogni anno e ci lasci Benzema.

Del Chelsea mi sento di salvare solo Ivanovic, grandissimo difensore troppo spesso sottovalutato. Per il resto: abominevoli. Quanto all'arbitraggio, sicuramente più preparato e soft. Anche se ci sono state troppe ammonizioni e tocchi di mano non sanzionati+rimesse concesse alla squadra sbagliata. Spettacolare l'ammonizione a Fabregas. Gli arbitri inglesi restano superiori a quelli italiani, come tutto il resto d'Europa. I nostri arbitri restano vergognosi a confronto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Renegade (4 Maggio 2015)

Pure stasera partitona. Poteva finire tranquillamente 1-6. Quello dell'Arsenal il più bel calcio d'Europa, forse del Mondo. Tra Ozil e Sànchez non si capisce chi sia il nostro vero fenomeno. Ma il cileno stasera è stato straripante. Forse il più continuo. Anche Cazorla sta dimostrando che, seppur comprimario, può giocare al loro livello nelle partite. Giroud ormai non ha più energie per questa stagione. Vediamo di chiudere questo secondo posto e di riprenderci la FA. L'anno prossimo dobbiamo rinforzarci pesantemente con un attaccante Top e un difensore centrale di livello.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Maggio 2015)

Oggi è veramente un giorno tristissimo.

Liverpool - Crystal Palace è stata l'ultima del Capitano all'Anfield (e hanno avuto pure il coraggio di perderla 1-3 )

 quanto l'ho adorato, il centrocampista perfetto


----------



## O Animal (20 Luglio 2015)

Spettacolare promo della stagione 2015/2016 

Video qui sotto..


----------



## O Animal (20 Luglio 2015)




----------

